# Taking the CBCS exam soon



## RebeccaWells1987 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,
I'll be taking the CBCS exam on July 7, 2015. I just received my certificate of completion in Medical Terminology and Medical Billing & Coding. Will my next step be to take the CPC? I really am interested in AAPCs X-tern program, will I be able to look for a location once I have completed the CBCS exam? I am new to the field. Please, any advice anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated! (I live in the Athens, GA area)


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 6, 2015)

I've never heard of the CBCS certification, is that through another credentialing board?

I would recommend you sit for either the CPC with AAPC (and take the online course, get the practice exams and the study guides),  or obtain a certification from AHIMA, such as CCA. Most physician organizations are more familiar with the CPC.

As far as the externship program; the sites are difficult to locate.  Organizations are overwhelmed with ICD-10 preparations and the HIPAA challenges with taking on a non-employed trainee are sometimes more trouble than it's worth. But I have some advice for you.

As soon as you join AAPC, plan to attend your local chapter meetings, and introduce yourself to the officers and other members.  Jobs are easier to get if you know someone, and you can keep up with your CEUs and the industry while you learn and network.  

Spend some time on this discussion board; look at posts on "new coders" "jobs for coders", etc.   A lot of people have provided some great employment tips and encouragement.  Of course, there are also a lot of complainers, but you can't fix people's attitudes .  Once you're ready to look for work, look everywhere, not just billing and coding and not just in a doctor's office. If you get your foot in the door, even as a front desk representative, or as a records analyst in the hospital, you will have a better chance of being hired as a biller or coder when a job becomes available.  Good luck.


----------



## RebeccaWells1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

*"Taking the CBCS exam soon"*

Thanks for the feedback, the CBCS (Certified Billing and Coding Specialist) exam was offered at the end of an online course that I took through my local university. I do plan to take the CPC as soon as possible (the online course did provide me with study guides and practice exams for both the CBCS and CPC). 

I have been looking for anything to get my foot in the door and monitoring my local chapter for upcoming events. I've applied for every job imaginable in doctor's offices, dental offices, hospitals, etc. It seems making this career change has been harder than it seems (I used to be a Chef). I'm pretty much doing all the things that you suggested, even earning CEUs on the AAPC site. Please forgive me for unloading on you . I truly do appreciate the feedback.


----------

